# Suggestions for Power conferences



## SSG (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi All,

I got my PE in power last year and I am trying to find technical conferences which will be beneficial to enhance my technical skills. Any suggestions will be helpful. Also I work in the Transportation sector. 

Thankyou


----------

